# Anthro New Englad 2020



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone else going to Anthro New England this year? This is going to be my first year going and i want to make some friends who are also going.
If anyones curious about it, its Feb 20-23, 2020 In Boston, MA.


----------



## Lafayette (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll be there! Going to be my first time at that con as well. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dee113 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lafayette said:


> I'll be there! Going to be my first time at that con as well. Looking forward to it!


This will be my first time attending as well. Are you suiting at all?


----------



## Lafayette (Jan 8, 2020)

Dee113 said:


> This will be my first time attending as well. Are you suiting at all?



Most likely yes. I only have a partial right now. Though I have a fullsuit in the works. So looking forward to that!


----------



## DreyaCira (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm planning to go! I'll be suiting as Dreya, my silver and blue wolf/dragon fursona. I've never been either and would love to make furry friends!


----------



## Alopecoid (Jan 13, 2020)

I'll be there! Suiting as Dapper, my red fox sona. Always love to meet people and make friends, so feel free to say hi if you see me!

On that note, if anyone wants my Twitter/Telegram so you can hit me up at the con, feel free to DM me ^-^


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm going too! I went last year and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2020)

I won't be going this year, since I'm staffing another con.


----------

